# Reach Drops Tonight



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2010)

I called in to Gamestop tonight to ask if I could pick up and pay for my preorder at midnight (text said 10pm), and they told me they had around 300 preorders and people have been camping outside the store since yesterday, so unless I wanted to wait in a huge line, I'd be there by 10. I'm pretty curious now what kind of sales this game is going to pull in.

Who else is going in for the midnight release, or just getting this game altogether?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy it! I was invited to come play with a friend after he picks it up tonight, but I have class in the morning  I'm jealous! I'll have it soon enough....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 13, 2010)

angelofdeathzz is my shooter name...l4d2 - bf2 lol even way back to doom!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 13, 2010)

doom 1 and 2 :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 13, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> doom 1 and 2 :lol:


Doom rocked my socks off! Friend me on XBox: HerpReincarnate (it's a long story)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 14, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Doom rocked my socks off! Friend me on XBox: HerpReincarnate (it's a long story)


sorry no XBox  I build killer gaming computers to play most games, and my buds PS3 sometimes for sports games.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 14, 2010)

Bummer dude....


----------



## Andrew (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty fun game so far. Few hours into it, playing co-op with a friend.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 15, 2010)

Does it meet up to the hype?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 15, 2010)

No, not for me. There's not much of a story to speak of, and Noble Team is pretty much just a group of random dudes that follow you around. Still, the gameplay is a lot of fun. I never played ODST, but I'd say this is the best one since the first game.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 19, 2010)

I entirely disagree and think it is one of the best games I have EVER played. For once, the multiplayer in the halo series is up there with COD and the campaign is true to the halo title: ridiculous and epic. Plus it fits perfectly with the other halo's story wise (made me want to play Halo 1 right after I finished the game). Plus forge world is a creative person's dream, and races are pretty dang fun. Than you have firefight ontop of all this! Jeez bungie, well done.

Its easily the most well rounded game I have ever encountered in all my years of playing video games. Its campaign, multiplayer, and extra's are top notch... unlike say COD and its bad campaign yet great multiplayer.

Me and Lemi have been owning kids for hours today


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 19, 2010)

See, now I wanna play it Yeatzee. Unfortunately, I got the red ring of death on my box last night. I'm slightly ticked off about it


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Sep 19, 2010)

Laura G said:


> See, now I wanna play it Yeatzee. Unfortunately, I got the red ring of death on my box last night. I'm slightly ticked off about it


If your warranty is up, you can have it fixed or fix it yourself, all you need is some thermal paste, and i think a T8 and T10 screwdriver. You might need some small screws and nuts and bolts too. There are plenty of youtube videos that show you how to do it. I actually bought a bunch of RROD 360's fixed them up and sold them, but I lost money because of course right after I bought them I think there was a price change on them.

I played Reach beta a few months ago, and it was awesome; Unfortunatley I wont be purchasing reach though. I need to save all my money for school.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm going to get bashed to oblivion for this but frankly, It blows. played it at a friend's campaign and multiplayer and I'm happy I didn't spend 60 bucks on it bevause it isn't even worth ten. Guess' i'll have to wait till black ops.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 21, 2010)

Aye lemi, since I know you still stalk the forum, when your on and so am I remind me to show you the drift track I made


----------

